# "cane" syrup......



## Arrow3

I don't think I have ever had any homemade "cane" syrup....What's the difference from store bought syrup?


----------



## Nicodemus

Soon as my "contact" makes this years cookin`, I`ll send you a bottle of Southwest Georgias finest.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Depends on how it's cooked down.


----------



## Arrow3

Nicodemus said:


> Soon as my "contact" makes this years cookin`, I`ll send you a bottle of Southwest Georgias finest.



Sounds like a deal...


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Soon as my "contact" makes this years cookin`, I`ll send you a bottle of Southwest Georgias finest.



Hello....


----------



## bigox911

Not even in the same league IMHO.  Somethin like Ms Butterworth has all kinds of ingredients starting with the same thing coke is made of, high fructose corn syrup.  The cane syrup I have only lists sugar cane syrup and corn syrup as the ingredients.  I think alot of syrup in the stores is flavored alot with molasses.  I get mine at the agrirama alot of times


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> Hello....



You too....


----------



## ultramag

Arrow3 said:


> I don't think I have ever had any homemade "cane" syrup....What's the difference from store bought syrup?



Well when you eat the homemade cane syrup..you start hallucinating...It makes the squirells big and SCARY

BOO BRANDON


----------



## Hunter Haven




----------



## Muddyfoots

Nic, you feel like refurbishin' a cane mill?


----------



## maker4life

Arrow3 said:


> I don't think I have ever had any homemade "cane" syrup....What's the difference from store bought syrup?



Most of your store bought cane syrup is actually a blend of cane syrup and corn syrup . Real cane syrup is 100 % sugar cane extract and is in a class of it's on . If it says corn syrup any where it's not the real thing !


----------



## Mako22

You need to come down to Calvary Georgia next month for Mule day and taste some cane syrup made by the pros. Mule day attracts around 90,000 people every year to a town of only around 200 people. You can buy cut sugar cane to chew on also, I get some every year.
http://www.caironet.com/MULE.htm


----------



## virgil

*mule day*



Woodsman69 said:


> You need to come down to Calvary Georgia next month for Mule day and taste some cane syrup made by the pros. Mule day attracts around 90,000 people every year to a town of only around 200 people. You can buy cut sugar cane to chew on also, I get some every year.
> http://www.caironet.com/MULE.htm



i havent been down to mule day in 30 years. great event


----------



## maker4life

Woodsman69 said:


> You need to come down to Calvary Georgia next month for Mule day and taste some cane syrup made by the pros. Mule day attracts around 90,000 people every year to a town of only around 200 people. You can buy cut sugar cane to chew on also, I get some every year.
> http://www.caironet.com/MULE.htm



Not only can you buy cane syrup but also fresh squeezed cane juice by the gallon . It really is a very fun event .


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> Nic, you feel like refurbishin' a cane mill?




Not only will I be glad to help, but if you need a new post for it to set on, just holler.


----------



## Nicodemus

maker4life said:


> Not only can you buy cane syrup but also fresh squeezed cane juice by the gallon . It really is a very fun event .




This is the strangest thing, I love cane syrup, and I will chew cane till my teeth hurt, but for the life of me, I cannot drink cane juice from a glass. I reckon it`s just too much of a good thing. I never figured that one out.


----------



## shotgun

HAVE YOU EVER HAD CANE SKIMMINS?
TALK ABOUT A HEADACHE:


----------



## Vernon Holt

I'm amazed that so many of you gentlemen are deprived when it comes to knowledge of what "cane syrup" is all about.

Cane syrup is a regional term, meaning different things to different people.  Anyone with deep roots in the red clay region of N GA who speaks of cane syrup is in reality talking about *Sorghum Syrup*.  I happen to be one of those.

Those who have never had the Sorghum experience should stop by Blairsville, GA (the Sorghum Capital of GA, and maybe the world as far as I know) on your pilgrimage to view the leaf color.  Get yourself a jug of Sorghum Syrup and then make up you mind what it is that goes best with a hot biscuit and butter.


----------



## HighCotton

If you're ever around Tifton, you can probably find Baldree syrup in just about any grocery store.  Or here's their website.

http://baldreesyrup.com

This stuff is great.............    a plate full of cathead biscuits with butter and this stuff.......... man o man.


----------



## Cobra

Vernon Holt said:


> I'm amazed that so many of you gentlemen are deprived when it comes to knowledge of what "cane syrup" is all about.
> 
> Cane syrup is a regional term, meaning different things to different people.  Anyone with deep roots in the red clay region of N GA who speaks of cane syrup is in reality talking about *Sorghum Syrup*.  I happen to be one of those.
> 
> Those who have never had the Sorghum experience should stop by Blairsville, GA (the Sorghum Capital of GA, and maybe the world as far as I know) on your pilgrimage to view the leaf color.  Get yourself a jug of Sorghum Syrup and then make up you mind what it is that goes best with a hot biscuit and butter.


----------



## Bodab1974

Nicodemus said:


> Soon as my "contact" makes this years cookin`, I`ll send you a bottle of Southwest Georgias finest.



man I would LOVE to find out your contact    my great uncle used to cook it down every year.  We would get a couple quarts a year and 203 gallons of cane juice.

The difference between store bought cane syrup and real cane syrup that has been cooked down slowly.   That store bought crap is only about 40% cane squeezins.

Real cane syrup you can about stand a spoon up in it,  it is dark,  has a strong rich taste that begs and DEMANDS to be slathers over a fresh cathead buscuit or a slab of hocake.



The only syrup I like as much as real cane syrup is good dark sorghum.   

Cannot find neither nowadays it seems.


----------



## Bodab1974

maker4life said:


> Not only can you buy cane syrup but also fresh squeezed cane juice by the gallon . It really is a very fun event .



yeah cane juice is awesome on a hot day... BUT  be carefull how much you drink or you gonna get a serious case of the bubble guts and a few hours of the two step toliet tango.


----------



## maker4life

Anything you want to know about cane syrup can be found at this link http://www.southernmatters.com/sugarcane/index.htm                              . It's a very nice read for anyone interested in rural southern heritage .


----------



## Doyle

Pure cane syrup is too strong for my tastes.  I like the Rodenberry's cane blend.  Just enough cane flavor without being overpowering.


----------



## 30 06

Pure cane syrup is a slow process of grinding the cane and then cooking the juice down to make cane syrup. Some time ago I used to make cane syrup. A lot better than this store bought stuff now days.


----------



## DaddyPaul

What I wouldn't give for a few bottles of Old Man Batten's syrup I ate as a youngun.

One local fella makes it and sells it but IMO it just ain't the same.  I seriously need to find me a good source for some sure enough cane syrup.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Athens Seed in Watkinsville will have some first class cane syrup ( I hope).  A little early, but check them out.

Even a lot of so called "cane" syrup is cut with corn syrup. You have to read the label carefully.  The syrup they have is the real thing.


----------



## naildrvr

had a great uncle who used to drink the skimmins, wuttun fit for nuthin after that!!!  that homemade cane syrup, man let me tell ya, that stuff itta make a puppy pulla freight train!!! take ya one them cathead biskits an poke a hole in it an fill that hole up with that cane syrup an see don't it make ya tounge slap ya brains out


----------



## gravedigger83

Doyle said:


> Pure cane syrup is too strong for my tastes.  I like the Rodenberry's cane blend.  Just enough cane flavor without being overpowering.




Me Too......


HAPPY KIDS SYRUP   all the way......

Hard to find but well worth the search.


----------



## Bilko

DaddyPaul  I know someone in the Jacksonville area that makes pure sugarcane syrup.   If you are interested I can get you in touch with him.  He usually makes it around Thanksgiving.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Bilko said:


> DaddyPaul  I know someone in the Jacksonville area that makes pure sugarcane syrup.   If you are interested I can get you in touch with him.  He usually makes it around Thanksgiving.



My brother in law lives over on the outskirts of Jacksonville and might could pick me some up when he makes it.  Does he sell it or just make it for family and friends generally?

Me and Duval County don't jive so well.  I start getting really jittery when I pass Macclenny on I-10 headed that way and by the time I get to White House the meds have usually knocked me slap out! 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Paymaster

Bout time I went up toward Blairsville to get me some 100% Pure Sorghum Syrup. Love that stuff.


----------



## Bilko

DaddyPaul he sells most of what he makes,  I agree with you on Jacksonville I don't like that place.   There are a few folks in Southeast Georgia still make the real stuff.   I make some myself but I usually add a little corn syrup to keep it from turning to sugar.  I like mine a little thick and just a little corn syrup prevents it from making sugar.   If you want some of the pure syrup let me know.


----------



## Redbow

I used to help a man up here in NC harvest his cane and cook his syrup, he sold all he could cook! I love the stuff, its delicious! To me nothing in a store can compare to it if its cooked right!

One thing you don't ever wanna do is scorch the syrup, if you do its useless and has an awful taste!


----------



## frdstang90

This weekend is the last weekend for the Sorghum Festival in Blairsville.  It is being held this year at Meeks Park and admission is free.  It will be going on on Saturday and Sunday and a huge carshow on Saturday at United Community Bank.


----------



## RBaldree

Man, you are talking about eating here... I come from 'round the Tifton area, and grew up on cane syrup...  I still have 2 or 3 bottles of Baldree syrup in the closet.  

Robert


----------



## DaddyPaul

Bilko said:


> I make some myself but I usually add a little corn syrup to keep it from turning to sugar.



That is what I remember about Mr. Batten's syrup I ate when I was a kid, up in the neck of the bottle you'd get the sugar crystals after a while...................I kinda miss that part.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

DaddyPaul said:


> Me and Duval County don't jive so well.  I start getting really jittery when I pass Macclenny on I-10 headed that way and by the time I get to White House the meds have usually knocked me slap out!



Just over here poaching - reading about cane syrup and catheads.  DP I get teh same way in that city.  When I go to Daytona in February I hit 295 South and miss the whole thing.

Used to be a man that lived near me that made it every year.  He wanted about $11 for a bottle!!  I think maybe that was his "white man's" price.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

As a child in a small settlement in Arkansas, a trip to town in the fall of the year meant that I could go watch the mule go around and around grinding cane. I guess that everyone grew a little cane to have rendered into syrup and my grandmother was no different. She would label hers in three different runs. First run was sweet and a little thin. The second cooking was a little thicker, a little darker, and had a little bit of a bitter finish. The third cooking was my favorite. It was thick and black. We just called it molasses but many people called it Blackstrap. Had some Blackstrap and biscuits this morning for breakfast.


----------



## leroy

my mom went to the georgia mountain fair last week got her to pick up a couple quarts broke open one this morning with some hot buttered biscuits  MMMmmmmmm good, nothing like it.


----------



## floridaboy

Now yall are talking about my passion.I started making cane syrup last year.I cooked three rounds and all of them turned out real good.My syrup is 100% pure.No additives and no preservatives.I dont cut mine with corn syrup.My cane is grown with NO herbicides and pesticides.I do however fertilize mine one time in early spring with commercial fertilizer so its not completely organic but it comes closer than a lot of others.I will be starting to make syrup in a couple of weeks.I will have some available for sell by the middle of November if nothing happens.


----------



## DaddyPaul

floridaboy said:


> Now yall are talking about my passion.I started making cane syrup last year.I cooked three rounds and all of them turned out real good.My syrup is 100% pure.No additives and no preservatives.I dont cut mine with corn syrup.My cane is grown with NO herbicides and pesticides.I do however fertilize mine one time in early spring with commercial fertilizer so its not completely organic but it comes closer than a lot of others.I will be starting to make syrup in a couple of weeks.I will have some available for sell by the middle of November if nothing happens.



You ever get over Lake Butler way?


----------



## floridaboy

I rarely make it over that way but if you can get enough people to buy some,we could probably work something out. I might try to get set up to mail order it in the future but I have been busy getting all my equipment in order the last couple years. I will announce when I have some ready though.


----------



## Nicodemus

Can`t never have too many contacts. I might have to figure out a way to get ahold of some of your syrup too. Keep us in mind if you get set up for mail order.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t never have too many contacts. I might have to figure out a way to get ahold of some of your syrup too. Keep us in mind if you get set up for mail order.



Nick, 
If necessary I'll hitch up the team and mosey on over to Madison County when it is ready.  Then I'll resurrect the Redneck UPS system and hook up with you in South Georgia on my way to Morris!

Gotta have some syrup, I'm currently down to 2.5 bottles!


----------



## Nicodemus

DaddyPaul said:


> Nick,
> If necessary I'll hitch up the team and mosey on over to Madison County when it is ready.  Then I'll resurrect the Redneck UPS system and hook up with you in South Georgia on my way to Morris!
> 
> Gotta have some syrup, I'm currently down to 2.5 bottles!





Many thanks Brother! It`ll definately be worth your time. We`ll have just a little sumpin` to belly up to the table for.


----------



## Davis31052

My grandad used to make it back in the late '70's, early '80's down in dodge county, in a little town called Chester, Georgia. 

He used a Wizard" riding lawnmower to turn the mill. he just wired the steering wheel in place, fired her up and stepped off the brake. I remember as a kid, jumping on and riding it round and round while the mill was running. 

I too never got a taste for the stuff, way too strong for me, but he sold every gallon he made.


----------



## JohnK3

Back in the 60's and early 70's, my Granddaddy Harwood would drive from Bowling Green, KY to Houston, TX to visit my Mom and Dad, my two older sisters and me.  He'd stop somewhere in Tennessee at a sorghum mill to pick up some sorghum molasses to bring us young'uns.  Momma would cook up some biscuits and Granddaddy would join us kids in spreading some butter and sorghum on those biscuits.

That, and playing checkers with him are what I miss the most about my Granddaddy.


----------



## jfinch

Here is another connection.  They have a place set up for online purchase but don't have anything available right now.  May be something up soon because they should have made syrup Saturday according the the site.  I admit I have never had any of their syrup.  I tend to prefer gravy on my biscuits.  I have been there when they were making it about 10 yrs ago but I spent most of my time talking to an aquaintance that was running his grist mill with a little one cylinder hit and miss engine.  Now I do like fresh ground corn meal when I can get it.

http://www.soppin.org/syrup/index.html


----------



## bigox911

floridaboy said:


> Now yall are talking about my passion.I started making cane syrup last year.I cooked three rounds and all of them turned out real good.My syrup is 100% pure.No additives and no preservatives.I dont cut mine with corn syrup.My cane is grown with NO herbicides and pesticides.I do however fertilize mine one time in early spring with commercial fertilizer so its not completely organic but it comes closer than a lot of others.I will be starting to make syrup in a couple of weeks.I will have some available for sell by the middle of November if nothing happens.



If  you ever do decide to sell it on here...please let me know 

If any of you make it around Dublin ever there's a place there called Old Time Buffet I think.  They've sold some under the brand Curtis Syrup for some time.  I remember it being pretty good.


----------



## floridaboy

I am having my first cooking this coming Saturday.I will announce when I am able to sell some and hopefully we can get some shipped to yall.Just hope shipping dont make it too expensive.


----------



## Gary Mercer

Include me in that notification, Floridaboy.  I may have to go back to bakin cat heads.
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## thomasr

Vernon Holt said:


> I'm amazed that so many of you gentlemen are deprived when it comes to knowledge of what "cane syrup" is all about.
> 
> Cane syrup is a regional term, meaning different things to different people.  Anyone with deep roots in the red clay region of N GA who speaks of cane syrup is in reality talking about *Sorghum Syrup*.  I happen to be one of those.
> 
> Those who have never had the Sorghum experience should stop by Blairsville, GA (the Sorghum Capital of GA, and maybe the world as far as I know) on your pilgrimage to view the leaf color.  Get yourself a jug of Sorghum Syrup and then make up you mind what it is that goes best with a hot biscuit and butter.



Oh....Sorghum...so that's what y'all been talking about.  Being Virginia born and breed I've never ever heard of Sorghum referred to as cane syrup.  I can talk about some sorghum molasses now!  As a kid I occasionally worked for a farmer with ties to the Mennonites. He processed his own sorghum molasses and his wife churned butter the old fashioned way along with milling their own wheat for bread.  Oh my goodness, homemade biscuits with fresh butter and sorghum...a finer treat has never been had!!  It does have a bit of a sharp taste but to those with a cultured palette it don't get no better.  I'm sad to say that making good sorghum molasses is quickly becoming a lost art...at least back up in my old neck of the woods.  Now that I know y'all call it by a different name I'll definitely be on the look out for it .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I grew up working the cane fields. (Sorghum, that is)

My family hasn't grown any in the last 8 years or so, but it used to be a yearly thing.  I used to love stripping cane in the cool October evenings and colder nights by the light of several Coleman lanterns.  

After cutting and stripping, we would let it lay for a few days, then cut the heads off and load it up on trailers and haul it to Olin Hughes' mill in Young Harris.  

There we would unload the cane and run it through the masher, run by an old Ford tractor's PTO.  The squeezings would filter through several bales of hay and eventually end up in the boiler as an unappetizing looking green juice.  (As nasty as it looked, it sure was sweet)  From there it was boiled in a long brick furnace fired by propane, and cooked off until it became thicker and thicker.  We would watch Olin scrape the "scimmings" off the top and dump them in an old metal trash barrel.

Once the syrup had been cooked and skimmed enough, it poured out a drain through a white cloth as a last filter and was collected in large stainless steel vat.  From there we could fill our pints and quarts straight from the spigot.

My family did this for most of my first 20 years and then gradually stopped.  I guess the market started dying out.  None of the younger generations seem to have a taste for it.

I'll always have fond memories of working the cane fields.  When we were building my church in the late 1980's, the whole church worked a few cane fields to help raise our building fund.  It really brought folks together.


----------



## Woodscrew

Muddyfoots said:


> Nic, you feel like refurbishin' a cane mill?



I wish I could find a cane mill and kettle I could afford. Those things are like gold now days.


----------



## bigox911

floridaboy said:


> I am having my first cooking this coming Saturday.I will announce when I am able to sell some and hopefully we can get some shipped to yall.Just hope shipping dont make it too expensive.



I have a fedex number and can send you a label.  Let me know


----------



## Vernon Holt

thomasr said:


> Oh....Sorghum...so that's what y'all been talking about. Being Virginia born and breed I've never ever heard of *Sorghum referred to as cane syrup*. I can talk about some sorghum *molasses* now! As a kid I occasionally worked for a farmer with ties to the Mennonites. He processed his own *sorghum molasses* and his wife churned butter the old fashioned way along with milling their own wheat for bread. Oh my goodness, homemade biscuits with fresh butter and sorghum...a finer treat has never been had!! It does have a bit of a sharp taste but to those with a cultured palette it don't get no better. I'm sad to say that making good *sorghum molasses* is quickly becoming a lost art...at least back up in my old neck of the woods. Now that I know y'all call it by a different name I'll definitely be on the look out for it .


 
Thomas:  You missed something along the way.  When someone from S GA or FL speaks of "cane syrup", they are referring to a product made from sugar cane.

When someone from N GA refers to Sorghum Syrup, they are speaking of a product made from Sorghum Cane.  This is the same product you are calling "Molasses".

It is not exactly molasses, since molasses is made from sugar cane (and not sorghum") and is a by product of the sugar refining process.

Not meaning to confuse, just wanted to set the record straight.


----------



## Oldstick

Nicodemus said:


> This is the strangest thing, I love cane syrup, and I will chew cane till my teeth hurt, but for the life of me, I cannot drink cane juice from a glass. I reckon it`s just too much of a good thing. I never figured that one out.



+ 1 on the Mule Day, all you Atlanta folks need to see for yourselves.  and + 1 on Nic's comments.  I got so sick drinking that cane juice as a kid I can't stand it now.  The syrup, yes and chewing the cane, yes but it don't take but a couple swallows of the pure juice to get your fill.


----------



## maker4life

Mule Day is this weekend and they've already started cooking . They'll be making syrup on the grounds for viewing all day Saturday .


----------



## Nicodemus

Oh yea, syrup candy! Mama used to make it for us when I was a little bitty knot. I loved it good as anything. I never thought to get the recipe, till it was too late..................


----------



## Arrow3

Nicodemus said:


> Soon as my "contact" makes this years cookin`, I`ll send you a bottle of Southwest Georgias finest.



Hey Nic??


You still holding my syrup hostage??


----------



## Nicodemus

Arrow3 said:


> Hey Nic??
> 
> 
> You still holding my syrup hostage??




Have mercy, I still got that bottle here!! I`ll get it headed your way!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Nicodemus said:


> Have mercy, I still got that bottle here!! I`ll get it headed your way!!!





Thanks bud!!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Arrow3 said:


> Hey Nic??
> 
> 
> You still holding my syrup hostage??





Nicodemus said:


> Have mercy, I still got that bottle here!! I`ll get it headed your way!!!



Ahem, y'all trying to hold out on me or sumpin?


----------



## DLS

I was wonderin what was wrong with this post. we make CANE surip(spelling is correct)out of the cane that grows out in the cane patch out back. those yanks =any one that lives up above lanta, they makes Cane syrup outta SORGUM?? thats bizzar. but I belive y'all


----------



## SWAMPFOX

What Mr. Vernon Holt said...if it ain't sorghum, it ain't syrup.


----------



## DLS

SWAMPFOX said:


> What Mr. Vernon Holt said...if it ain't sorghum, it ain't syrup.



How can ya make CANE SYRUP out of quail feed?


----------



## maker4life

DLS said:


> How can ya make CANE SYRUP out of quail feed?



Same thing I've been wondering .


----------



## BriarPatch99

I've helped my Granddad and Dad make enought to make the creek run ... made 52 boilings one year(60 gallon kettle) ... made up to four boilings a day...that got old in a hurry!  All of "stuff" is gone ... cane mill, kettle... everything but the skimmer. 



> had a great uncle who used to drink the skimmins


 I believe it was called "triglum" around here.
Mine passed out on the front porch ... cousins nailed his britches and shirtsleeves to the wood floor .... all he could do was holler... until somebody came along and pulled the roofing tacks out!

We poured the skimmins out to the hogs ...they'll pass out just like greatuncles.... nutered the males... one reason I never drank much!

Jimmy K


----------



## Capt Quirk

Muddyfoots said:


> Nic, you feel like refurbishin' a cane mill?



I'd love to see pics... and detailed diagrams  I've been wanting a mill pretty bad.


----------



## Sugar Plum

I just want some "cane" anything! It's been years since I've been able to get hold of some. I know you can buy it, but not sure where?

Anyone know where you can get some fresh canes, close to Forsyth, let me know!

And, please, post pics iffin' you ever got around to rebuildin' the thing!


----------



## Nicodemus

Couple of years since this one. My contact is no longer with us either.

Muddy, if we can get that mill goin`, I can probably round us up some cane. Might be next year though. As for that Lady that wants to knock a knot on my head, I could probably save her a few stalks too. Just to redeem myself.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Capt Quirk said:


> I'd love to see pics... and detailed diagrams  I've been wanting a mill pretty bad.




Check the Market Bulletin regularly.  They show up there on occasion.


----------



## tad1

Mom used to buy us sugar canes In the gas stations on the way down to Jesup, GA when I was a kid.  I would love one to chew on.  Where can u find em these days? And no Im not goin to Dekalb market to get one! 
                 JT


----------



## CAL

Capt Quirk said:


> I'd love to see pics... and detailed diagrams  I've been wanting a mill pretty bad.



That is odd for sure to me.I gave a cane mill away years ago and used the syrup kettle to make the wife a water garden in the front yard.

Now I did have a trough made of copper that looked like a maze.It was a good 8 ft.long and fit on a brick fire pit.The cane juice was poured in the top and the juice ran through the maze.When it reached the bottom it came out syrup.Was a very neat set up that came from some property purchased by a company I worked for many years ago.Never have seen or heard of but one of these.Probably Mr.Vernon knows all about one.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Ten four Cal, you have described the cooker very well.  It was called an "evaporator".  The juice went in on one corner and the syrup was drawn off from the opposite end.  Each chamber was baffled so as to make the juice travel slowly from one chamber to another.

The syrupmaker controlled the fire under the evaporator as well as controlling the speed of the flow.

Sorghum Syrup was a vital part of the diet of farm families in the 1920's and 30's.

South GA's cane syrup is good, but will not quite measure to good ol' Sorghum syrup.  It is still being made in some of the mountain counties.


----------



## Nicodemus

Vernon Holt said:


> Ten four Cal, you have described the cooker very well.  It was called an "evaporator".  The juice went in on one corner and the syrup was drawn off from the opposite end.  Each chamber was baffled so as to make the juice travel slowly from one chamber to another.
> 
> The syrupmaker controlled the fire under the evaporator as well as controlling the speed of the flow.
> 
> Sorghum Syrup was a vital part of the diet of farm families in the 1920's and 30's.
> 
> South GA's cane syrup is good, but will not quite measure to good ol' Sorghum syrup.  It is still being made in some of the mountain counties.





I`m gonna have to try me some of that sorghum syrup. I`ve never had it, and ya`ll done made me curious about it.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Couple of years since this one. My contact is no longer with us either.
> 
> Muddy, if we can get that mill goin`, I can probably round us up some cane. Might be next year though. As for that Lady that wants to knock a knot on my head, I could probably save her a few stalks too. Just to redeem myself.



My brother "confiscated" the mill. I'll have to see if I can "reaquire" it..


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Vernon Holt said:


> South GA's cane syrup is good, but will not quite measure to good ol' Sorghum syrup.  It is still being made in some of the mountain counties.



We lived in Louisiana several times off and on.  It's a divided state, the upper part is culturally similar to Tn. Ga, and so on.  Upstate, they made sorghum, downstate of course they made cane syrup. ("Blue Ribbon" was a popular brand --supposedly because of the variety of cane used).  The downstate Cajuns thought cane sugar syrup was the only real syrup, and sorghum was for people who couldn't get the real thing.

The sugar people were real quick to tell you that sorghum wasn't "real" cane syrup.


----------



## Nicodemus

muddyfoots said:


> my brother "confiscated" the mill. I'll have to see if i can "reaquire" it..:d





I`ll be standin` by.


----------



## fishfryer

Twenty five ought six said:


> We lived in Louisiana several times off and on.  It's a divided state, the upper part is culturally similar to Tn. Ga, and so on.  Upstate, they made sorghum, downstate of course they made cane syrup. ("Blue Ribbon" was a popular brand --supposedly because of the variety of cane used).  The downstate Cajuns thought cane sugar syrup was the only real syrup, and sorghum was for people who couldn't get the real thing.
> 
> The sugar people were real quick to tell you that sorghum wasn't "real" cane syrup.


I have family ties to Louisiana also,I always understood that blue ribbon cane,was a variety of cane,not a brand name. I've heard it described as having a stripe of bluish tint around the stalk of cane. Does that sound right? Or was it both,a variety,and a brand name? Not being an authority,asking to get it right in my mind. Thanks


----------



## Capt Quirk

Twenty five ought six said:


> Check the Market Bulletin regularly.  They show up there on occasion.



I said I've been wanting one, I never said I could afford one  The wife would kill me if I spent that kind of money on something outside of building her house.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Lots of different varities of cane ...White Sugar cane, Blue cane, POJ, GA Yellow Gal, Gov Red Imp, Gov Green Imp 1 & 2, Red Ribbon, Blue Ribbon, GA Green and others that I know I missed.

Jimmy K


----------



## Sugar Plum

Nicodemus said:


> . As for that Lady that wants to knock a knot on my head, I could probably save her a few stalks too. Just to redeem myself.



 You betcha you will!!


----------



## Nicodemus

CortGirl said:


> You betcha you will!!





Settle down now! Don`t get upset, cause we don`t know nothin` about birthin` babies in here!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Nicodemus said:


> Settle down now! Don`t get upset, cause we don`t know nothin` about birthin` babies in here!!!



Ha. I told my husband he better Google up birthin' instructions...been an odd kinda night so far. May actually have to break down and call the doc in a while.

I tell ya, if I had a cane of sugar right now, I could definitely put a hurtin' to it. I got the hormones to make my machete swing all the more forceful


----------



## bnew17

You can buy it just about anywhere here in Dublin. We even have a mom and pop breakfast and lunch place that serves it on the tables.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

fishfryer said:


> I have family ties to Louisiana also,I always understood that blue ribbon cane,was a variety of cane,not a brand name. I've heard it described as having a stripe of bluish tint around the stalk of cane. Does that sound right? Or was it both,a variety,and a brand name? Not being an authority,asking to get it right in my mind. Thanks



That's correct.  It may not have been a brand name, only featured in the can.

Supposedly you can see the "ribbon" in the syrup.

sure is good on cold biscuits.


----------



## fishfryer

Big 10-4,.25-06


----------



## 30 06

I used to make cane syrup when I lived in Lumpkin Ga, grew the cane and used a mule to grind the cane.  No store bought cane syrup can compare with fresh made. That was the good ole days, man wish I had some hot buttermilk biscuits and fresh cane syrup I could hurt myself on that stuff.


----------



## Woodscrew

tad1 said:


> Mom used to buy us sugar canes In the gas stations on the way down to Jesup, GA when I was a kid.  I would love one to chew on.  Where can u find em these days? And no Im not goin to Dekalb market to get one!
> JT



I had some planted but with the lack of rain its not doing anything. Since I can't seem to get my hands on a mill I think this is my last year planting it for awhile.


----------



## Capt Quirk

CortGirl said:


> Ha. I told my husband he better Google up birthin' instructions...been an odd kinda night so far. May actually have to break down and call the doc in a while.
> 
> I tell ya, if I had a cane of sugar right now, I could definitely put a hurtin' to it. I got the hormones to make my machete swing all the more forceful



If ya want to go into labor, you fix up some plain old Mac and cheese, then lay on as much A1 steak sauce as you can handle. Just ask my wife


----------



## Sugar Plum

Capt Quirk said:


> If ya want to go into labor, you fix up some plain old Mac and cheese, then lay on as much A1 steak sauce as you can handle. Just ask my wife



I'll give it a try if we ever close on our house and get to move. It's supposed to happen some time this week, until then, I'm stuck tryin' to keep the giant in there!


----------

